# Bios password reset on a Gateway



## ddevries (May 24, 2002)

I need to reset the bios password on a Gateway ES Profile 1.8 X

I understand that I need to use the jumper on the system board however am unable to find the jumper location.

Would anyone have this info?

Thanks


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

What kinda battery do you have on there? Is it a coin battery like you would find in a watch?


----------



## ddevries (May 24, 2002)

*Battery type*

The battery is very small.....I would have removed it but it is soldered in three places....as a last last resort I might try it... a jumper would be nice if I new were it was.
I guess you could say it is a coin type...however it looks like the coin is not removable unless maybe doing some un soldering.


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

*Solution*

are you sure the battery is soldered in place and not like some clips or housing is soldered in place and the battery is being held in by that. 

I haven't come across and Gateways that have the battery secured that way it would make it impossible for the user to change it when it died ?

Ill check for the specs on that motherboard and get back.


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

I've seen the soldered batteries on Gateway mobos. Older ones, but I have seen it. Buy a soldering iron from radio shack for 3.95 and take it out. This will surely clear the cmos. While you are at the shack, buy a small push button normally closed switch and wire it in series with the battery so the next time it only takes 10 seconds to clear.


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Learn somthing new each day.. I really had no idea Gateway did that, really bad idea I would think, those battery cant last forever, at least non of mine do :dead: 

Anyway.. Id take JAMMANS advice on the switch, no point in wasting you time again in the future.


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

> really bad idea I would think


Ditto.


----------



## ddevries (May 24, 2002)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks guys for the idea's

A detonator switch don't sound like a bad idea!!

Perhaps by the time the battery goes bad its time for a new PC

Later


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Question, you can get into the computer, but just can't get into cmos correct? If so I have a program that will clear cmos called killcmos.com It will clear the cmos and you should be able to get into afterwords. I can't belive I forgot about the program, I use it once or twice a month.


----------



## ddevries (May 24, 2002)

*Thanks Danrak for all the info*

Thanks Danrak for all the info
I will acquire Killmos.com and give it a try...sounds like a must have for the tool box!!


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

Oh yeah,... I forgot about that program.... it'll work for what you need, I guess you don't have to break out the soldering iron and go to work on your motherboard. .. Sorry about that.


----------

